# 2009 Carri-Lite Leather Recliner Chairs



## Here'n'There (Jul 11, 2009)

Carriage RV is being NON responsive and so I am just trying to get a fair deal on the really inadequate leather recliner chairs that were in the 2009 Carri-Lite 36SBQ I purchased about 5 months ago.  The message that follows was posted by me at RV.net, on the 5th wheel forum.

Thank you very much for reading, we love our Carri-Lite but this "chair issue" is one more thing that will weigh when we trade for a 2011 in a few year....  I hear that Nu-Wa is back in production and they make a really nice full time 5er.

Hi folks...

IF YOU HAVE HAD SIMILIAR PROBLEMS WITH THESE CHAIRS PLEASE EITHER RESPOND TO THIS POST, OR PM ME.

DW and I purchased a 2009 36SBQ Carri-Lite 2/1/2009 and were part timers until 6/1/2009 when we began our new life as full timers. 

We noticed that the chairs were beginning to show wear very quickly. So now, after 4 months of part time use, and 1 month of full time use, both footrest mechanisms no longer work. The sewn seam that stitches the leather of the armrests to the leather on the sides of the chair (both chairs) is splitting open. Various other seams are splitting open as well. The seam on the bottom seat cushion on one of the chairs has also split wide open on the side and the leather on the footrest of one of the chairs had TORN open at a corner.

We contacted Carriage, sent pictures, and because we are on the road full time, had to wait until we landed in Maine for the season to find an authorized dealer that could handle the issue. 

We told Carriage that our preference was for new / DIFFERENT STYLE chairs, or for them to just "buy them back" because the 09 leather chairs are, upon closer inspection, constructed very cheaply. The leather is extremely thin and there is just no way that the seams would ever remain in tact - the thread just rips through the leather.

When we got to Traffords RV in New Hampshire (by the way, terrific folks, well stocked store, very knowledgeable service technicians..)we were told that Carriage, through Williamsburg Furniture, had sent replacement leather for the arm rests, and a footrest. Traffords said they could try to put the pieces together but there is just no way that they could be sewn into place in their shop. And even if they were, there is no way the seams would stand the test of time. Carriage / Williamsburg Furniture's "fix" didn't even address the seat bottom cushion or the footrest mechanisms.

I sent Carriage another email five days ago, reiterating our displeasure with their solution and requested they send replacement chairs to Traffords. I suggested that they could sent the chairs that they put in the 2010 Carri-Lites. The 2009 chairs it turns out, were imported from CHINA through Williamsburg Furniture and that Carriage has had many complaints of them.

To date, Carriage has been silent on my request to replace the chairs.

IF YOU HAVE HAD SIMILIAR PROBLEMS WITH THESE CHAIRS PLEASE EITHER RESPOND TO THIS POST, OR PM ME.

Sorry for the long post and we would appreciate hearing from anyone who has had this problem. We'll see yas........

Here'n'There


----------



## C Nash (Jul 12, 2009)

Re: 2009 Carri-Lite Leather Recliner Chairs



Welcome to the forum 

(Quote)I sent Carriage another email five days ago, reiterating our displeasure with their solution and requested they send replacement chairs to Traffords. I suggested that they could sent the chairs that they put in the 2010 Carri-Lites. The 2009 chairs it turns out, were imported from CHINA through Williamsburg Furniture and that Carriage has had many complaints of them. 





Wait to see what Carriage has to say and post back. 5 days is not enough time for them to respond IMO. Hope they come through for you.


----------



## Here'n'There (Jul 25, 2009)

Re: 2009 Carri-Lite Leather Recliner Chairs

Well.... I have sent emails (with pics of the problem areaa) and have had telephone conversations with CS of Carriage.   That was maybe 10 days ago.  NOTHING in response!  NOTHING!    I would call CS again but it would be a waste of breath.   Williamsburg Furniture is the vendor that Carriage engaged for this furniture.  They (Williamsburg Furniture) then purchased the chairs from some Chinese outfit.  So I am sure that Williamsburg Furniture is telling Carriage they will NOT replace the chairs or give a refund.

I sure wish Carriage would step up to the plate and do the right thing.  Matter of fact, even an email explaining where the issue stands would really be appreciated.

Anyone have a contact name at Carriage - I tried sending Rob Emahiser (VP Marketing) an email but it was returned.

In the meantime... DW and I are lovin Maine and we'll see yas......

Here'n'There


----------

